# Tincan Coffee Bristol



## Flying_Vee (May 10, 2016)

Happened upon this place on North St when searching for a good breakfast having seen them pick up an prize at the Bristol Good Food Awards (and I can vouch the sausage muffin was awesome).

It's super hip in there but coffee was excellent. Mrs Vee had a latte with the house blend and I had an flat white with the guest Ethiopian burtukaana which had such a blueberry punch it was nearly too much for me. Since found out it was 2017 Brewers Cup winning coffee although it was only on offer as espresso when I was in. There was a Chinese filter guest on offer too.

Now I'm a bit more south Bristol I can see myself popping in here a lot (still thinking of that muffin...)


----------

